# I miss him so much



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

It will be 5 months on January 19 when I had to euthanize Geets. I miss him so much. I was thinking of him lately and also of Razzle. My baby boys. I'm catless and i hate it. I miss having a cat. My neighbor, Leon's cat, just loves me and how i treat her. I have been waiting till after Christmas since i decorate the huge cat tree for Halloween and Christmas to foster cats. 

I plan to make a memorial for Geet's just like i did for Razzle's memorial but wanted to wait till after Christmas since i decorate so much and i couldn't get to pictures and such, plus the heartache. 

I've been reading Chicken Soup for the Soul, I Can't Believe My Cat Did That. I shouldn't read these type of books because i cry when the cats in the stories die. It makes me think of my boys and how much i need a cat despite what some members say

I got this huge cat tree after Karl died and i found homes for his 2 cats. Razzle used it but Geets never used it so i would decorate it for Halloween and Christmas after Razzle died in 2012. I figured this might be the last time i can decorate it since i will be getting a cat

I guess i should show you the cat tree decorated in another post.

Kathy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Kathy, I'm so glad you'll be getting a kitty! I can't imagine how hard it's been to not have cats with you. 

When my first cat died, I knew I wanted another cat immediately - and Margaux and Celia came home with me. When Margaux passed away in Dec. 2014 at 14.5 years old, I didn't feel ready at all for another kitty. But Celia seemed so lonely that I started looking for a playmate for her. After several months, I gave up. Then a few months ago, I was looking at Margaux's picture, and I got a very clear message: she didn't want me to bring a new kitty home yet. And that was the end of that. 

So one day, I'm going to be in your situation. No kitties in the house. I just imagine that it's going to be awful. 

I hope that soon, you find that one kitty who you know was meant to be with you, and that you'll once again feel the joy of having a kitty in your home.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Kathy, I'm so sorry. I sure know the heartache of losing pets. Personally, I tend to get a new pet rather quickly. I love that new pet in my deceased pet's memory. I wish you the best in finding a new furry friend.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I remember seeing your photos of Geets. He was such a handsome gentleman! My cat has kidney disease as well and I know her time will have to come someday, so I understand a bit of your pain.

I lost my heart, my German Shepherd, in 2010. I still have not gotten back to a place where I can get a dog again. But I have all of her collar-tags on my keychain, and it really comforts me. So, I can understand when some people say that you should not get a new pet soon after yours dies. I'm still not ready for another dog, so my old cat Wintressia gets all my love these days (she grew up with the dog and loved her too.)

However - our ability to love doesn't die with the pets who receive that love. So I think all that love is just waiting there, still generating inside of us, just waiting to be given to a new pet. If a person feels like they're ready (and not just desperately trying to "replace" a pet, which we all know can't happen), then I think it's never "too soon" to get a new pet. I think our beloved pets who have died would not want that love to go to waste!

It never gets any easier - the pain never really goes away like sad 80s love songs would like you to believe. But each one of our buddies has contributed to making us into the people we are today - and that part of them is still alive in us! :} (I know that's cheesy, but I stand by it!)


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Kathy,

Are you going to foster for a rescue? If so, I think that is a wonderful idea! If I misread your post, then I am very glad that you are going to get another cat. 

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Kathy,
Good for you! Perhaps an older cat, that has been looked over by other people, will 'Speak' to your heart...and end up in a Loving Forever home...finally! 
Wishing you many Blessings!
Sharon


----------

